# Cam fix for the liquid rom 3.0



## eagle20g (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey guys. I tried the CM4DXfix2.zip for the cm7 cam fix and it worked for me. I was having the same issue as every one else, Take one picture and it would freeze, or if I tried to go into the setting it would also freeze. I did this zip and was able to take three pictures, go into the settings with no issues.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1347-All-In-One-Fix-Zip-for-CM4DX

Wanted to share the love!!!


----------



## eagle20g (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok so after you close out and re open the camera ap it seems to not work after closing out of it. But it will allow you to take multiple pictures and saves them with out any issues on the first open. I restarted the phone, took five pictures after restart and work fine. Close out and tried to re open the ap n it would do the same old freeze. So i guess you could say its just a semi longer temp fix lol


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

eagle20g said:


> Ok so after you close out and re open the camera ap it seems to not work after closing out of it. But it will allow you to take multiple pictures and saves them with out any issues on the first open. I restarted the phone, took five pictures after restart and work fine. Close out and tried to re open the ap n it would do the same old freeze. So i guess you could say its just a semi longer temp fix lol


this is exactly how it works for me and i haven't flashed any fix.


----------

